# 2017 Trade Rumors



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

There's a lot of rumors already floating.

Report: Sagan linked to Astana for 2017 - VeloNews.com
Sagan in talks with Astana for 2017 | Cyclingnews.com

Sagan, his brother, Rafal Majka, Erik Baška, and Michael Gogl headed to Astana. I heard Specialized is paying to keep him in the big S as well.

Trek-Segafredo set to swoop for Degenkolb as Giant-Alpecin hesitate | Cyclingnews.com

Degenkolb seems to be available and Giant seems to be stalling. So Trek will happily take him.


Nibali is also going to move somewhere is the word. Not sure where though.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> There's a lot of rumors already floating.
> 
> Report: Sagan linked to Astana for 2017 - VeloNews.com
> Sagan in talks with Astana for 2017 | Cyclingnews.com
> ...


So, Giant-Alpecin is going to move forward without both Kittel and Degenkolb? Good luck with that.... Those two have provided almost all of their major results since their inception. I guess it could be an opportunity to transform the team into more of a GC outfit built around Dumoulin, but sprinters and Classics men like those two don't just drop into your lap every season IMO.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

With all the sprinter/classics racer shuffling going on, it looks like Lotto Soudal worked quickly to keep Griepel in the fold.

Lotto-Soudal Extend Contracts with Greipel/Sieberg - Peloton Magazine


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Conti has been mentioned as in talks with Lampre for a two-year contract, providing he doesn't put up his own team (perhaps with Riis one wonders?).


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nibali to an Arab Gulf team perhaps? I believe I've heard tell of Bahrain or some such...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Nibali to an Arab Gulf team perhaps? I believe I've heard tell of Bahrain or some such...


That's the rumor that's out there. It definitely sounds like he and the folks at Astana have lost that lovin' feeling. Riis has suggested that he is in a holding pattern, but it sounds like he is interviewing for jobs as much/more than he is trying to build a team...

Bjarne Riis: My return to cycling has to be right for me | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> There's a lot of rumors already floating.
> 
> Report: Sagan linked to Astana for 2017 - VeloNews.com
> Sagan in talks with Astana for 2017 | Cyclingnews.com
> ...


As one might expect, not everyone is happy about this:

Sagan to Astana? Oh no! - VeloNews.com


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

There aren't that many teams in the first place that can even afford Sagan and of the ones that can how many of those actually have a spot for him. Two fo the teams that probably can afford him, I really don't see them having any interest as he doesn't really fit what those teams are. So in truth Astana actually makes some sense.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> There aren't that many teams in the first place that can even afford Sagan and of the ones that can how many of those actually have a spot for him. Two fo the teams that probably can afford him, I really don't see them having any interest as he doesn't really fit what those teams are. So in truth Astana actually makes some sense.


Trek and Etixx were the other two contenders as I understand it. Both have the money (particularly Trek with its new sponsors) and both have the need (with Boonen and Cancellara coming to the end of the spectacular careers). From what I can tell, Trek was a very real possibility, but Specialized fought to find a way to keep Sagan on their bikes. They tried to get Etixx to make room for him, but he is too expensive for how they like to run their ship. Could they, yes, but they didn't want to sacrifice any of their young homegrown talent to get there. Specialized was clearly willing to subsidize his salary, but apparently not enough to get Etixx to commit. That left Astana as the only viable option and with Nibali planning to move on, the funds were there if Specialized was willing to help. Specialized coughed up the dough to prevent him from racing on their rival's equipment for the next 2-3 years at least. It seems like it was more about business than it was winning bike races to be honest.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This is a nice summary of where things stand on the transfer front:

Over 100 riders on the market as Sagan, Contador and manufacturers dictate | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Sagan (along with his brother Juraj and support crew) plus Rafa Majka to Bora Argon (soon to be renamed with new sponsor) and supported by Specialized bikes who are transferring its budget from Astana to this new squad.

Sagan en Majka gaan voor Bora-Hansgrohe rijden - Het Nieuwsblad


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Report: Bora-Argon 18 to sign Sagan and add Hansgrohe as naming rights sponsor | Cyclingnews.com


Better than him going to Astana.

So Astana is getting the shaft this year I guess? Nibbles leaving and Spec leaving. They have cash is the word, will be interesting to see what they do.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> Report: Bora-Argon 18 to sign Sagan and add Hansgrohe as naming rights sponsor | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> 
> Better than him going to Astana.
> ...


Bora-Argon 18: Sagan is too big a rider for us | Cyclingnews.com

now, they've walked it back. i wonder if it's too soon for announcement or genuine. hmmm...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dnice said:


> Bora-Argon 18: Sagan is too big a rider for us | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> now, they've walked it back. i wonder if it's too soon for announcement or genuine. hmmm...


Yeah, there are so many conflicting stories about where he is going. We probably won't know the truth until closer to Aug. 1st. If it's true, it's a calculated risk for Sagan to go with a team before they have WT status, but it worked out fine for Cavendish. Specialized leaving Astana kind of makes sense. Why be caught up in their constant PR nightmare if Nibali isn't going to be there? Specialized also probably has some more cash to throw around since they won't be sponsoring Tinkoff's squad any longer, so I could see them looking for another team to invest in. Bora's a solid choice and if you add Sagan and Maijka, they could be a lot of fun to follow. I would still probably go with replacing Cancellara at Trek if I were Sagan, but this isn't a bad move either.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Contador to sign for Trek-Segafredo on Tour de France rest day | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

An update on pretty much everyone:

Transfers: The lay of the land before the window opens on August 1 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> An update on pretty much everyone:
> 
> Transfers: The lay of the land before the window opens on August 1 | Cyclingnews.com


I can't wait to see what the Bora-Specialized colors/jerseys/bikes will look like. hopefully, something similar to the black/white/red of Bora-Argon.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Me too, my guess is that it is going to be pretty sweet. I hear other sponsors are signing on to help the team compete at the world tour level, so they should have a nice setup. Red is my favorite color, so I am hoping for a heavy dose of that as well. 

It also looks like Giant Alpecin made a nice recovery after losing both Degenkolb and Kittell if they truly signed Bling Matthews. He should be really strong now that he has a whole classics team dedicated to helping him.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's official, Sagan and Specialized to Bora. Majka, Konig, and Tony Martin are all rumored to be joining him there. That could be a really strong team if true. 

Bora-Hansgrohe announce Peter Sagan signing | Cyclingnews.com

Peter Sagan's move to Bora-Hansgrohe officially confirmed - Cycling Weekly


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

I find the addition of Kreuziger, Priedler and Verona to Orica Bike Exchange the most exciting personally. Chaves and Yates are future grand tour winners the team is building for that future right now.

Nico Roche is a nice addition to BMC, as well. 

Also, Will Bora Argon paint the Astana Bikes Blue?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dnice said:


> I find the addition of Kreuziger, Priedler and Verona to Orica Bike Exchange the most exciting personally. Chaves and Yates are future grand tour winners the team is building for that future right now.
> 
> Nico Roche is a nice addition to BMC, as well.
> 
> Also, Will Bora Argon paint the Astana Bikes Blue?


I can't ague with what you said about Orica, they definitely strengthened their team. Adding Kruezinger was a home run. I agree that he's a great fit for the young GC guys they already have. I am not as excited about Roche to BMC. He's a solid addition, a good foot soldier, but nothing to write home about IMO.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

After watching Sagan this season and especially the TDF, I think the best move would be Sky picking up him, his brother and Majka. I know it's too late but...

Think about this - as sprinter/points guy he doesn't need lead out train to get results.

He can win stage races and classics.

He is a great team player/domestique - he pulled Kroizinger in the break up some killer climbs, he broke away with 1 teammate and Froome and Thomas to win stage and help Froome attack and gain time on the flats. That was friggin amazing display of panache.

He can descend better than anybody, and that could help Froome attack descents.

Majka can win polka dot and/or be part of the climbing train.

Sky has the money to do it.

Sagan on team Sky will help Sky rep and PR. Chicks dig him and guys admire him.

Sky can afford Sagan, his brother and Majka.

Sky would dominate but they do now and would get even better exposure.

But what do I know.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

BacDoc said:


> After watching Sagan this season and especially the TDF, I think the best move would be Sky picking up him, his brother and Majka. I know it's too late but...
> 
> Think about this - as sprinter/points guy he doesn't need lead out train to get results.
> 
> ...


 also, with stannard, rowe and (insert other big salary classics rider) as domestiques, he would win them a fair number of spring classics.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dnice said:


> also, with stannard, rowe and (insert other big salary classics rider) as domestiques, he would win them a fair number of spring classics.


I actually don't see this one ever happening for a number of reasons. First, I kind of feel like Sagan is intentionally moving away from big teams. He has now experienced a super team and a smaller more intimate setup like he had with the old Cannondale squad. Every option was out there on the table for him and he clearly chose a smaller team made up of people he likes over Etixx, Sky, and other loaded rosters. I think he wants to be the focus of whatever team he is on and he probably deserves that at this point. Second, I don't think it is anything Sky would seriously pursue. Sagan is the highest priced talent in the sport and Sky already has what is very likely the other highest priced talent in the sport in Froome. Even Sky has limits on what they can spend and this just wouldn't be a good use of resources for a team that is almost singular in their focus on the pursuit of yellow jerseys. While Sky has invested in their classics squad recently, they did so by adding talent that can help Froome come TdF time. Moreover, they just spent big bucks on Kwiatkowski and he is a talented classics rider in his own right and someone that should be challenging for Ardennes and hilly classics (Flanders) victories for years to come, like Sagan. When you add Kwiat to Stannard and Rowe, Thomas, etc., they really have the classics adequately covered and they haven't shifted the focus from their primary goal, the TdF. Which is my third point, why fix what isn't broken? Sky doesn't care about green jerseys, they want yellow every year if they can win it and they already have a strong classics team and the best grand tour team on Earth. Adding Sagan would only complicate the balance they have achieved and I don't see them doing that.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Another big move has been confirmed. I think this is a win for both sides. He no longer has to share leadership with Gerrans (which was creating some tension) and they desperately needed a top notch sprinter and classics guy. 

Michael Matthews signs for Giant-Alpecin | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> I actually don't see this one ever happening for a number of reasons. First, I kind of feel like Sagan is intentionally moving away from big teams. He has now experienced a super team and a smaller more intimate setup like he had with the old Cannondale squad. Every option was out there on the table for him and he clearly chose a smaller team made up of people he likes over Etixx, Sky, and other loaded rosters. I think he wants to be the focus of whatever team he is on and he probably deserves that at this point. Second, I don't think it is anything Sky would seriously pursue. Sagan is the highest priced talent in the sport and Sky already has what is very likely the other highest priced talent in the sport in Froome. Even Sky has limits on what they can spend and this just wouldn't be a good use of resources for a team that is almost singular in their focus on the pursuit of yellow jerseys. While Sky has invested in their classics squad recently, they did so by adding talent that can help Froome come TdF time. Moreover, they just spent big bucks on Kwiatkowski and he is a talented classics rider in his own right and someone that should be challenging for Ardennes and hilly classics (Flanders) victories for years to come, like Sagan. When you add Kwiat to Stannard and Rowe, Thomas, etc., they really have the classics adequately covered and they haven't shifted the focus from their primary goal, the TdF. Which is my third point, why fix what isn't broken? Sky doesn't care about green jerseys, they want yellow every year if they can win it and they already have a strong classics team and the best grand tour team on Earth. Adding Sagan would only complicate the balance they have achieved and I don't see them doing that.


Totally agree...



Rashadabd said:


> Another big move has been confirmed. I think this is a win for both sides. He no longer has to share leadership with Gerrans (which was creating some tension) and they desperately needed a top notch sprinter and classics guy.
> 
> Michael Matthews signs for Giant-Alpecin | Cyclingnews.com


Yes... interesting for sure. I don't think Bling and Gerrans have the exact same talents, but there's some overlap for sure. I feel like Gerro is a little bit better at climbing, while bling probably has more speed. I also feel like Orica is beginning to shift some focus to the GC races at the grand tours and perhaps Matthews sees that writing on the wall.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> Totally agree...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... interesting for sure. I don't think Bling and Gerrans have the exact same talents, but there's some overlap for sure. I feel like Gerro is a little bit better at climbing, while bling probably has more speed. I also feel like Orica is beginning to shift some focus to the GC races at the grand tours and perhaps Matthews sees that writing on the wall.


Yep. I agree that they are slightly different when it comes to skills, but there was some tension around which would be the leader in the spring classics and I think this move helps with that. Contrary to what Orica said to try to smooth things over, both are strong in the Ardennes and both could be competitive in races like Milan San Remo and Flanders, etc. Here's an article on the subject:

Gerrans calls on Orica-GreenEdge management to call shots in rift with Matthews | Cyclingnews.com

And one more: Gerrans and Matthews side-by-side at the Tour de France | Cycling


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I absolutely love this one. My favorite team gets a guy back that is one of the best at my favorite races:

Vanmarcke signs with Cannondale ? Drapac | VeloNews.com

Vanmarcke signs for Cannondale-Drapac | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> I absolutely love this one. My favorite team gets a guy back that is one of the best at my favorite races:
> 
> Vanmarcke signs with Cannondale ?*Drapac | VeloNews.com
> 
> Vanmarcke signs for Cannondale-Drapac | Cyclingnews.com


Who is going to support him though. This is a team that put Phil Gaimon on the Paris Roubaix team because they had no riders available.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dnice said:


> Who is going to support him though. This is a team that put Phil Gaimon on the Paris Roubaix team because they had no riders available.


Did you read the articles? Van Baarle is a young up and comer and he finished 6th in Roubaix last year. My guess is he will be his top lieutenant. Langveld is very solid as well and Wippert loves these races and will get stronger. You may not be seeing huge results yet, but their Classics team is one of Vaughters' primary focuses and they already have a solid foundation that is coming together. They will add more as well. 

In his words:

"Cannondale-Drapac gives me the opportunity to help create a very strong classics team for the next two years and to implement my own ideas. I’m 28 years old, my strongest years are ahead of me and I want all the details to be in place in order to reach my goals. The potential in this team is huge, the shareholders and sponsors have the same goals as I have, there is already a good and experienced classics group, including riders as Sebastian Langeveld and youngster Dylan van Baarle.”


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> Did you read the articles? Van Baarle is a young up and comer and he finished 6th in Roubaix last year. My guess is he will be his top lieutenant. Langveld is very solid as well and Wippert loves these races and will get stronger. You may not be seeing huge results yet, but their Classics team is one of Vaughters' primary focuses and they already have a solid foundation that is coming together. They will add more as well.
> 
> In his words:
> 
> "Cannondale-Drapac gives me the opportunity to help create a very strong classics team for the next two years and to implement my own ideas. I’m 28 years old, my strongest years are ahead of me and I want all the details to be in place in order to reach my goals. The potential in this team is huge, the shareholders and sponsors have the same goals as I have, there is already a good and experienced classics group, including riders as Sebastian Langeveld and youngster Dylan van Baarle.”


He has hopes and Dreams, as do we all. Lotto Jumbo is a proper classics squad, cannondale is a team of disparate parts with little impact on cobble classics, random good results notwithstanding.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dnice said:


> He has hopes and Dreams, as do we all. Lotto Jumbo is a proper classics squad, cannondale is a team of disparate parts with little focus on cobble classics, random good results notwithstanding.


I hear you, but I think you are a little blinded by history. Let me put it this way, when was the last great classics performance you have seen from that team that wasn't Sep? 6th at Roubaix is nothing to sniff at and Slipstream has a pretty solid classics history themselves with Hushovd's performances, Van Summeran's Roubaix victory in 2011, etc. We can agree to disagree, but it has a very solid foundation in my book and when you add Sep, they have a chance to be very good.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's how Sep performed during the brief period he was with Slipstream. He has obviously only gotten stronger since then. He typically only needs a couple of strong guys to be in the mix too.

2011
4th E3 Prijs Vlaanderen – Harelbeke

2012
1st Omloop Het Nieuwsblad
3rd Rogaland GP
5th E3 Harelbeke
7th Dwars door Vlaanderen

Oh and Gaimon was only racing Roubaix due to a number of injuries and illnesses on the squad.

Surprise! Phil Gaimon?s racing Paris-Roubaix | VeloNews.com

The rest of the squad is pretty solid and young:

CANNONDALE - Teams - Paris-Roubaix 2016


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

And here's what could be the next piece to Cannondale Drapac Classics puzzle! 

Taylor Phinney linked to Cannondale ?*Drapac | VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Degenkolb and Koen de Kort are moving to Trek reportedly. If he fully recovers from the injuries he sustained in that horrific accident, they could be another interesting team to watch come spring:

Degenkolb en De Kort verkassen naar Trek-Segafredo


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

More help for Bardet:

Mathias Frank joins AG2R La Mondiale | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> And here's what could be the next piece to Cannondale Drapac Classics puzzle!
> 
> Taylor Phinney linked to Cannondale ?*Drapac | VeloNews.com


This would go some way towards resolving my concerns about the quality of their cobbled classics squad.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Pantano-signs-for-trek-segafredo/

Here's a good signing. 
Pantano was really strong towards the end of the TdF and may get the torch handed to him.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Pantano-signs-for-trek-segafredo/
> 
> Here's a good signing.
> Pantano was really strong towards the end of the TdF and may get the torch handed to him.


I like this one a lot as well and if they add Contador and Degenkolb as has been rumored, this could easily be the strongest Trek team we have seen in years.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This one caught me completely by surprise:

Tony Martin trades to Katusha for 2017 | VeloNews.com


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> This one caught me completely by surprise:
> 
> Tony Martin trades to Katusha for 2017 | VeloNews.com


Me too! I don't think that Etixx-QuickStep is all that happy a team. Tony is one of my favorite riders and I hope he does well.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

coldash said:


> Me too! I don't think that Etixx-QuickStep is all that happy a team. Tony is one of my favorite riders and I hope he does well.


Yeah, something is going on over there. You just don't let a Tony Martin walk out the door. He does too many things a good team needs. I agree.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Another strong move by Trek, but it's one that might not pay big dividends for a couple of more years. I like how aggressive they are being though. They had to do something to be more relevant and they have. They also didn't completely abandon their plan to develop young riders in the process. I respect that. 

US champion Greg Daniel to make WorldTour debut with Trek-Segafredo | CyclingTips


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

This is turning out to be quite a year for turnover of star riders. Tony Martin to Katusha seems a better prospect than Tony Martin to Bora whatever their sponsor name is. Hoping he regains form and becomes the classics rider he wants to be. At Etixx all he did was donkey work, it seemed.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dnice said:


> This is turning out to be quite a year for turnover of star riders. Tony Martin to Katusha seems a better prospect than Tony Martin to Bora whatever their sponsor name is. Hoping he regains form and becomes the classics rider he wants to be. At Etixx all he did was donkey work, it seemed.


I agree, lots of musical chairs being played. It will be interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Cannondale Drapac has added two more:

Cycling News & Race Results | Cyclingnews.com

Jon Dibben signs with Cannondale-Drapac as a trainee - Cycling Weekly


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Apparently, this is why Etixx had to move Martin:

Etixx – Quick-Step signs formidable Ardennes favorite | VeloNews.com

Cycling News & Race Results | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Sky reloads again:

Sky's the Limit for Olympic Champion Doull - Peloton Magazine


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

The Yates brothers are staying at Orica and Bennati has signed with Movistar.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> Apparently, this is why Etixx had to move Martin:
> 
> Etixx – Quick-Step signs formidable Ardennes favorite | VeloNews.com
> 
> Cycling News & Race Results | Cyclingnews.com


OK, that makes some sense then.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

AJL said:


> OK, that makes some sense then.


Makes sense but at this point in their respective careers I'd take Martin all day long.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Makes sense but at this point in their respective careers I'd take Martin all day long.


Me too, he has a more diverse set of skills. How many grand tour stages and classics can Gilbert help you win at this point vs. Martin (who seems to have plenty left in the tank even though he isn't the world's fastest TT guy any longer).


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Agree on Martin, but Lefevere seems to favor classics/classics support over all.
As far as the Olympic ITT, anyone can have a bad day.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Makes sense but at this point in their respective careers I'd take Martin all day long.


Agreed. In the past 3x years Martin has been more valuable to his team than Gilbert. This past season Martin openly spoke about honing his skill set to going for results in the northern classics. I guess going to Katusha clears that path for him.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Tons of stuff has happened since we last posted in here, so here's a bit of an update:

Cannondale Drapac Pro Cycling Team » Taylor Phinney to join Cannondale-Drapac in 2017

Team Giant-Alpecin

Gilbert signs with Etixx-QuickStep | Cyclingnews.com

The Cyclingnews guide to 2016-2017 rider transfers | Cyclingnews.com

Cycling transfers 2017: All the ins and outs from the WorldTour - Cycling Weekly

It looks like Trek, Giant, Bora, AG2R, and Katusha have improved themselves and like Etixx may have lost some ground despite adding Gilbert....


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Lachlan Morton to ride with Dimension Data in 2017 | CyclingTips

lachlan morton back in WT with DD.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dnice said:


> Lachlan Morton to ride with Dimension Data in 2017 | CyclingTips
> 
> lachlan morton back in WT with DD.


That could be a nice pickup for them and a good fit for him.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks like BMC has found some stability as well:

Tag Heuer to sponsor BMC in 2017 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Apparently I wasn't paying attention, but it was also announced that Specialized was going to follow Sagan to Bora-Hansgrohe (did they have to pay Argon to drop?).

Specialized confirmed as Bora-Hansgrohe bicycle sponsor with three-year deal | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wetworks said:


> Apparently I wasn't paying attention, but it was also announced that Specialized was going to follow Sagan to Bora-Hansgrohe (did they have to pay Argon to drop?).
> 
> Specialized confirmed as Bora-Hansgrohe bicycle sponsor with three-year deal | Cyclingnews.com


I think the contract with Argon 18 was up and that's one of the things that led to him joining the team. It became clear pretty early on that Specialized was going to do whatever it needed to in order to keep him on a Specialized bike. The only hurdle was which team could afford his hefty contract. Their were apparently discussions with both Etixx and Astana, but they eventually found a way to pull off a deal and basically build a team around him with Bora instead. It was smart business in my opinion.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks like Dimension Data also added Ben King and another Classics rider:

King, Thwaites and Morton join Dimension Data for 2017 | Cyclingnews.com

I am happy to see King get another contract at this level.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow, I didn't see this one coming....

Pauline Ferrand-Prevot signs for Canyon SRAM | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Rashadabd said:


> Me too, he has a more diverse set of skills. How many grand tour stages and classics can Gilbert help you win at this point vs. Martin (who seems to have plenty left in the tank even though he isn't the world's fastest TT guy any longer).


Compare, Gilbert stops after line 1

has a shot at winning a classic or tour stage
will turn himself inside out serving a team leader
makes a real solid rouler


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Rashadabd said:


> Apparently, this is why Etixx had to move Martin:
> 
> Etixx – Quick-Step signs formidable Ardennes favorite | VeloNews.com
> 
> Cycling News & Race Results | Cyclingnews.com


Gilbert won the Belgian Nats last year, 2 Giro Stages in 2015, Amstel in 2014-was top 10 in L-B-L, Lombarida and Fleche Wallone. He seems to be on the downside of his career but maybe he's had an injury we don't know about and is ready for a comeback.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Javi Moreno (currently Movistar) to Bahrainian team next year. That is 4 riders definitely and possibly I Izagirre leaving Movistar. Lobato (Lotto Jumbo), Ventosa (BMC), Visconti and J Moreno (Bahrainian team). Movistar typically doesn't have a high turnover rate amongst it's riders so this is very unusual for them. Guess that's there more to it than just money and possibly some internal issues, esp when every single rider leaving has said they hate leaving Valverde but can't stay at Movistar any longer. It appears there are some issues going on that the team is going to have to address at some point.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Javi Moreno (currently Movistar) to Bahrainian team next year. That is 4 riders definitely and possibly I Izagirre leaving Movistar. Lobato (Lotto Jumbo), Ventosa (BMC), Visconti and J Moreno (Bahrainian team). Movistar typically doesn't have a high turnover rate amongst it's riders so this is very unusual for them. Guess that's there more to it than just money and possibly some internal issues, esp when every single rider leaving has said they hate leaving Valverde but can't stay at Movistar any longer. It appears there are some issues going on that the team is going to have to address at some point.


Couldn't it also be due to being offered more money, an opportunity to ride for themselves more, or something else? And isn't it a bit more honest to acknowledge that Valverde isn't really the leader of the Movistar team for most of the year and that Quintana is? Aren't they leaving Quintana as much as they are leaving Valverde? Maybe you are right, but a lot of your recent posts seem to go too far and suggest hero worship more than fandom. Valverde is great, I love him as a cyclist, but it seems rational to acknowledge that Movistar, their objectives, and pro cycling don't begin and end with him and that they shouldn't. Just a thought, but do you....


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> Couldn't it also be due to being offered more money, an opportunity to ride for themselves more, or something else? And isn't it a bit more honest to acknowledge that Valverde isn't really the leader of the Movistar team for most of the year and that Quintana is? Aren't they leaving Quintana as much as they are leaving Valverde? Maybe you are right, but a lot of your recent posts seem to go too far and suggest hero worship more than fandom. Valverde is great, I love him as a cyclist, but it seems rational to acknowledge that Movistar, their objectives, and pro cycling don't begin and end with him and that they shouldn't. Just a thought, but do you....


Laboto said that Movistar isn't really for sprinters which is why he's leaving but he hates leaving Valverde. Visconti stated he's looking for opporunities to ride of himself but that he hates leaving Valverde. The others have just stated they hate leaving Valverde. I Izagirre stated last year when he and his brother resigned with Movistar it was because they felt Movistar would take care of them even though they had offers with other teams (including Sky) for a lot more money. Now he's leaving and he specificated stated he is leaving because he can't deal with Quintana anymore. He said he hates leaving Valverde because he's the best team leader in the peloton. None of the others have even mentioned Quintana but have mentioned they hate leaving Valverde. In truth the only time Valverde and Quintana race together are at Grand Tours, and Valverde races a between 20 and 30 more race days than Quintana does (or well then most anyone else in the peloton does). So I'm going by what these riders are telling the Spanish media about why they are leaving and Izagirre's is the most blatent and maybe telling of more internal problems. Also one more interesting note is that the team stated they had expected Valverde to sign a contract extension last weekend right after they had their press conference talking about Movistar signing a new 3 year deal and Quintana signing a 2 year extension. Valverde has not yet signed his extension (like the other two would take his contract through 2019) and stated there are still some issues that need resolved before he'll sign it.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

KoroninK said:


> Laboto said that Movistar isn't really for sprinters which is why he's leaving but he hates leaving Valverde. Visconti stated he's looking for opporunities to ride of himself but that he hates leaving Valverde. The others have just stated they hate leaving Valverde. I Izagirre stated last year when he and his brother resigned with Movistar it was because they felt Movistar would take care of them even though they had offers with other teams (including Sky) for a lot more money. Now he's leaving and he specificated stated he is leaving because he can't deal with Quintana anymore. He said he hates leaving Valverde because he's the best team leader in the peloton. None of the others have even mentioned Quintana but have mentioned they hate leaving Valverde. In truth the only time Valverde and Quintana race together are at Grand Tours, and Valverde races a between 20 and 30 more race days than Quintana does (or well then most anyone else in the peloton does). So I'm going by what these riders are telling the Spanish media about why they are leaving and Izagirre's is the most blatent and maybe telling of more internal problems. Also one more interesting note is that the team stated they had expected Valverde to sign a contract extension last weekend right after they had their press conference talking about Movistar signing a new 3 year deal and Quintana signing a 2 year extension. Valverde has not yet signed his extension (like the other two would take his contract through 2019) and stated there are still some issues that need resolved before he'll sign it.


9 mentioning of Valverde pretty much proves Rashadabd's point....


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> Tons of stuff has happened since we last posted in here, so here's a bit of an update:
> 
> Cannondale Drapac Pro Cycling Team » Taylor Phinney to join Cannondale-Drapac in 2017
> 
> ...


Wow- Gilbert to Quick-Step?!? I didn't see that coming... but I agree w/ you that they've lost ground. I think they'll miss Tony Martin more keenly than they ever missed Michael Kwiatkowski. 
And Phinney to Cannondale? Huh. Hopefully this will give him what he needs. I certainly hope so.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

RRRoubaix said:


> And Phinney to Cannondale? Huh. Hopefully this will give him what he needs. I certainly hope so.


With Uran, Talansky, Craddock, King, Skujins, and Howes, there's some good talent to work with there, IMO.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wetworks said:


> With Uran, Talansky, Craddock, King, Skujins, and Howes, there's some good talent to work with there, IMO.


I agree. Villella is a good young talent as well. He finished 5th in Lombardia and had a strong second half to the season.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Diego Rosa is headed to Sky.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Diego Rosa is headed to Sky.


I heard rumblings about that right after Lombardia and I think it's a really solid signing. He could easily become the #2 behind Froome if Geraint Thomas and company falter at all IMO. I hate to see them keep stockpiling talent, but this is a quality addition for them. It seems like he should have elected to go somewhere he would be allowed to ride for himself more though, but maybe the money was too good to pass up. 

I also saw that Liv Plantur added Coryn Rivera. I like the way she races and she is a really nice addition to an significantly upgraded roster over there. I like where the top teams on the women's side are going. There should be some good battles going on next season.

Rivera signs with Liv-Plantur | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This is great news too. I love everything about how this guy handles himself as a pro. He's so much fun to watch. As much as I like Cannondale Drapac as a team, I think he and Sagan have become my favorite individual racers to follow. 

Chaves extends with Orica-Bike Exchange after successful 2016 season | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I just worry Rosa will get lost at Sky with all the talent they have there.

Agree about Chaves. Orica has resigned him along with the Yates brothers. It seems they are building a nice team over there. Chaves has an infectious personality. You have to like him.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

RRRoubaix said:


> And Phinney to Cannondale? Huh. Hopefully this will give him what he needs. I certainly hope so.


Amen to that - his crash really put a dent in what was looking like a very promising future.

Agree with others that Diego looks like a rising climbing talent - I imagine the money that Sky is offering was too much to refuse.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

KoroninK said:


> *I just worry Rosa will get lost at Sky with all the talent they have there.
> *
> Agree about Chaves. Orica has resigned him along with the Yates brothers. It seems they are building a nice team over there. Chaves has an infectious personality. You have to like him.


I definitely agree about going to sky, look at what happened to EB Hagen and Kwiatowski (sp?)..small fish in a big pond.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's an interesting article about rider contracts, agents, and image rights, etc. 

This American ex-pro could reshape how rider agents operate | VeloNews.com


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

One more signing. Pello Bilbao (formally with Caja Rural) has signed with Astana.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> Here's an interesting article about rider contracts, agents, and image rights, etc.
> 
> This American ex-pro could reshape how rider agents operate | VeloNews.com


You're right. Interesting article.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

KoroninK said:


> You're right. Interesting article.



+eleventy. True and somewhat sad comment


> “You’re dealing with a fragmented and conservative sport,” Correia says. “Bringing new ideas in isn’t always a reality.”


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It sounds like Trek and Degenkolb are ready to rock the Classics. If he is 100% healthy by then, I like the talent they have for those races. Teams like AG2R and Cannondale Drapac got stronger in this department as well, but Trek should be in the mix if they play their cards right.

Degenkolb?s arrival realigns Trek's classics squad | VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

AJL said:


> +eleventy. True and somewhat sad comment


Yeah, they need a strong union that can partner with others to try to negotiate/fight for a bigger piece of the pie (TV Contracts, etc.) IMO. Right now, it sounds like a number of them are being betrayed or neglected by their agents as they try to grab up as many table scraps as they can.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, they need a strong union that can partner with others to try to negotiate/fight for a bigger piece of the pie (TV Contracts, etc.) IMO. Right now, it sounds like a number of them are being betrayed or neglected by their agents as they try to grab up as many table scraps as they can.


Good point. Heck the teams could use some of the TV money that they don't get either. Some things do need to change. If the teams got a part of the money from the TV contracts, then they could be all the riders higher salaries. I think this article shows why that bonus money (even the small bonus money) is so important to many riders even in the small races.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Good point. Heck the teams could use some of the TV money that they don't get either. Some things do need to change. If the teams got a part of the money from the TV contracts, then they could be all the riders higher salaries. I think this article shows why that bonus money (even the small bonus money) is so important to many riders even in the small races.


I agree 100%


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, they need a strong union that can partner with others to try to negotiate/fight for a bigger piece of the pie (TV Contracts, etc.) IMO. Right now, it sounds like a number of them are being betrayed or neglected by their agents as they try to grab up as many table scraps as they can.


Well, the UCI is pretty lame in advancing cycling much (other than international expansion). Add to that the Amaury Group keeping as much of the profits from events to itself (which is allowing it to expand by buying more cycling races) - and it's really a tough situations for riders and sponsors. Old money in Europe is just keeping this sport down. Jonathan Vaughters, Oleg Tinkoff, etc have pointed out the many problems facing the sport - and those in power are not interested in the least about change.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

AJL said:


> Well, the UCI is pretty lame in advancing cycling much (other than international expansion). Add to that the Amaury Group keeping as much of the profits from events to itself (which is allowing it to expand by buying more cycling races) - and it's really a tough situations for riders and sponsors. Old money in Europe is just keeping this sport down. Jonathan Vaughters, Oleg Tinkoff, etc have pointed out the many problems facing the sport - and those in power are not interested in the least about change.


I agree 100% with this as well.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

An updated list:

The Cyclingnews guide to 2016-2017 rider transfers | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks like Cannondale Drapac has rounded out their Classics team.

Van Asbroeck final signing for Cannondale-Drapac's 2017 team | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for keeping posers like me up to date on this stuff Rashadabd - I can't wait for the racing season to begin


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

AJL said:


> Thanks for keeping posers like me up to date on this stuff Rashadabd - I can't wait for the racing season to begin


No problem my man. This is actually just me going through pro cycling withdrawals, lol. I can't wait either.


----------

